# Some interesting statistics



## Morrus (Mar 30, 2004)

During the year of 2003, EN World served well over 20,000,000 page views.
On an average day, the site is visited by about 9,000 unique IP addresses.
The average visitor visits once every 2 days.
The average visitor views 6 pages per visit.
The current incarnation of the boards (from the 2002 upgrade) has nearly 16,500 registered users and nearly 1,400,000 posts.
We get, on average, between 20 and 40 new registrations per day.
An average day sees 2000 new posts, or 100 new threads.
At the busiest times of day, we typically see about 900 people online; at the quietest times, we see about 250.
Record online users (since the new news page was installed and was thus counted) is 944.
Most replied to thread: The Adventures of the Knights of Spellforge Keep
Most viewed thread: Generation Legacy (Issue #3)
If I install the Alexa toolbar, our Alexa ranking quickly increases from about 40,000 to about 15,000. Weird.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The average visitor visits once every 2 days.
> The average visitor views 6 pages per visit.



I'm _so _above average.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 30, 2004)

People on the boards will naturally skew the figure upwards; but there are a lot of people who check in once every few days just to read the news page.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh, we have longer threads. They've just been split in two.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Most viewed thread: Generation Legacy (Issue #3)




Actually, that's due to a database glitch that vastly inflated its views count. I think the most views is in my story hour (500k or so), but I could easily be wrong. Some of the PbP threads get a lot of action.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 30, 2004)

I sincerely doubt any PbP is read as much as your story hour.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2004)

He's trying to say "Ex_cuse_ me, _my_ thread has the most views, thank you very much!" except he wants to sound humble and stuff.

Next he's going to pretend he doesn't have hordes of nubile young women groupies crowding around him when he goes to Cons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The average visitor visits once every 2 days.
> The average visitor views 6 pages per visit.





			
				WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> I'm _so _above average.



Yeah and I probably need professional help…


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 30, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> He's trying to say "Ex_cuse_ me, _my_ thread has the most views, thank you very much!" except he wants to sound humble and stuff.
> 
> Next he's going to pretend he doesn't have hordes of nubile young women groupies crowding around him when he goes to Cons.




Neither of the above.  

Hmmm... but maybe I could engineer both of those....

Excuse me. Lots to do!


----------



## BSF (Mar 30, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Next he's going to pretend he doesn't have hordes of nubile young women groupies crowding around him when he goes to Cons.




Merak, I know you are a fan, but stalking Piratecat at the Cons is a little extreme don't you think?  

I spend much more time on here than the average, I'm not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## Tallok (Mar 31, 2004)

first read of that, I saw that the average user visits twice per day and I thought that was low. I thnk it's at least 10 or 20 times a day...


----------



## Gez (Apr 1, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Merak, I know you are a fan, but stalking Piratecat at the Cons is a little extreme don't you think?




What about stalking the groupies?


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 1, 2004)

Who you callin' nubile?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh, hey.  Could you post the credit card numbers of all the people who posted in the Storyhour forum in the past month?  I haven't been getting all my payments, so I figure I'll just dock some cash from everybody.

And is it cool for Teflon Billy's cut to increase to 2% this month?  He killed Nemmerle for me, so I figure I owe him a bit more for it.


----------

